# 2 sealed or 1 ported



## e46m3smg

installing new audio in my e46 m3 and i have a hang up when it comes to bass duties. I have 2kwrms to play with and am looking at the re mx 12" subwoofers. With the space i have i can either run 2 sealed in seperate 1cuft chambers per re specs with only 1krms ea or run a single in the speced 2cuft ported box tuned to 33 i believe. This would give full 2k to that single sub. I know the ported is better ideal but is it going to compensate for the lack of a second driver?
any and all imput welcome as i havent done an install in about 8 years since i started playing with under the hood instead.
thanks all
kris


----------



## dohckiller808

are you going for spl?


----------



## eggyhustles

2 sealed imo

more cone area/motor force


----------



## Austin

I have been debating this also, i have two diymas sealed and have been wondering if going to one ported will yield a bit more output/efficiency. Although the two sealed have great output i still ponder what one ported would be like.


----------



## dohckiller808

2 sealed will give you about same output as 1 ported correctly. 

difference:
sealed- gives smother response curve
sealed- easier to build
ported- can tune to a specific peak freq.
ported- lower freq. rolls off faster on lower range unless tuned real low
different classes if planning on competing


----------



## fish

With that much power I'd go with two sealed.


----------



## pjhabit

I'd do 2 sealed as well. Theoretically the output would be the same. As doubling cone area is basically what you get w/ a ported design (front & back wave output) & power is unchanged. BUT, if SPL is the goal, you can gain much more output going ported at the expense of a flat response ie, tune higher/closer to the vehicles peak transfer function.


----------



## dohckiller808

my bad... yes you could tune to crazy peaks with a ported box to numbers that sealed cant touch with the loss of music playability. your one note wonders.


----------



## mxer657

2 sealed. You doubled the surface area (+3 to 4 decibles) and lose 3 from not porting. But, it'll a lot better and cleaner


----------



## e46m3smg

Ok sounds like 2 sealed is a go. I want loud but still musical, no burp machine.
Thanks all.


----------



## e46m3smg

One last note-no one objected to the re's I suggested. I assume that is a good thing. Any other subs that would work in that airspace with that power that I should look at?


----------



## dohckiller808

re likes ports. real boomy sub even in a sealed box.


----------



## T3mpest

dohckiller808 said:


> my bad... yes you could tune to crazy peaks with a ported box to numbers that sealed cant touch with the loss of music playability. your one note wonders.


This. If we are talking SPL for a burp 1 ported>>>>2 sealed. The increased power handling combined with a very effecient port for one specific frequency makes it much better for a single tone.

However since we are talking about a daily driver, if the money is no issue I'd just do 2 sealed. You'll be louder on a larger range of frequencies and have alot less strain on your equipment. Just because a sub can handle 2k watts doesn't mean it likes it.


----------



## snaimpally

If you have the money for an M3, why not try both? Perhaps even 2 ported.  

There is something to be said for cone area - each sub works less. On the other hand, porting gives low extension and more efficiency. Given the power you have on tap, I'd say two sealed.

RE makes good subs. I was very impressed with the RE SE12 (see subwoofer shootout in the review section).


----------



## e46m3smg

lol most money is going in the go faster direction, and weight loss to make up for the soon to be added trunk weight. So i heard no objections to the mx's so that is a good selection for the requirements i listed?


----------



## dwaynecherokee

First off, a ported box is not a one-note wonder! Do you get a flat respone, NO, but it's not necessarily a one note wonder. Try a 6th order bandpass out if you want a one-note wonder! You can still have a ported box that sounds great from an SQL/daily driving standpoint. Just because I have a peak in my response doesn't mean I cant play the other frequencies. If you do ported, tune to around 33Hz and you will get the best of both worlds. You want to peak in the low to mid 40s, where most bass songs peak at. Doing that, you won't lose out completely on the SQ side of things. Dead on accurate, no. More SPL output than a sealed box, yes. Most people can't build proper ported enclosures and that's the problem with folks saying that they are just one note wonders. Neither enclosure type is better than the other per say, it just depends on what you want. Depending on your electrical system, you may not see 2kw anyway. The MXs I believe have 4" vc and can take the power if you set everything up right and don't get too crazy with the volume knob. The best advice is to build a sealed enclosure and a ported enclosure and let your ears decide.


----------



## pjhabit

Nobody said ported boxes were "one note wonders"  reading > you


----------



## dwaynecherokee

pjhabit said:


> Nobody said ported boxes were "one note wonders"  reading > you


@ pjhabit
Read these buddy:



dohckiller808 said:


> my bad... yes you could tune to crazy peaks with a ported box to numbers that sealed cant touch with the loss of music playability. *your one note wonders*.





e46m3smg said:


> I want loud but still musical, *no burp machine*.
> Thanks all.





T3mpest said:


> The increased power handling combined with a very effecient port for *one specific frequency* makes it much better for a *single tone*.


Be childish elsewhere please. To the OP, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## pjhabit

dohckiller808 said:


> my bad... yes you *could * tune to crazy peaks with a ported box to numbers that sealed cant touch with the loss of music playability. your one note wonders.


Reading comprehension escapes you  


T3mpest said:


> This. * If we are talking SPL for a burp* 1 ported>>>>2 sealed. The increased power handling combined with a very effecient port for one specific frequency makes it much better for a single tone.


Funny how you chose to quote this one out of context


----------



## e46m3smg

would gladly try both but i might have an extra sub that i would have to sell if i decided to stay with the ported setup. Do not have room for both in an appropriately sized box ported. and not to try to change things up too much but if i am going to do 2 sealed with that power would i be better off with the sex 12s as they would be over required power vs the mxs underpowered?


----------



## dwaynecherokee

e46m3smg said:


> would gladly try both but i might have an extra sub that i would have to sell if i decided to stay with the ported setup. Do not have room for both in an appropriately sized box ported. and not to try to change things up too much but if i am going to do 2 sealed with that power would i be better off with the sex 12s as they would be over required power vs the mxs underpowered?


If it were me, I would do the SEs. I've always liked to have a decent amount of headroom on tap. You should buy or try to find someone that has bass box pro and model different enclosures before you build something. It would help on if you can fit 2 ported, etc...


----------

